# Immigration lawyer advice



## claireduplessis (May 23, 2012)

Hello all,

In a nutshell .... I have applied over 2 years ago for my ID book. It is finalised pending a copy of my marriage register entry. My minister is no longer a minister (so no records) and the church has no record of his records. I applied to Home Affairs Wynberg 10 months ago for a vault copy. I now get informed there is no vault copy! We were never given a copy either. I have the marriage certificate but they want the register entry too.

I am getting absolutely nowhere so feel the only option is to hire an immigration lawyer to assist me with this. Does anyone know of a good one that can assist?

Thank you


----------



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi Claire,

I would suggest you give Legalman (not sure what his real name is) a call. He contributes a lot on this forum and judging from his answers and posts, he seems to know what he's doing.

South African Immigration Lawyers and Consultants +27 21 422 3720
www.immigrationsouthafrica.org


----------



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi Claire,

I would suggest you give Legalman (not sure what his real name is) a call. He contributes a lot on this forum and judging from his answers and posts, he seems to know what he's doing.

South African Immigration Lawyers and Consultants +27 21 422 3720
www.immigrationsouthafrica.org


----------

